# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Πρόβλημα με MK2

## dimitris_p

Γεια σας. Υπάρχει ενα προβλημα σε ένα mk2 και χρειάζομαι μια μικρή βοηθεια. Κατ αρχήν παραθέτω και το σχηματικό για να ξέρουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάμε.

Το πικαπ δούλευε κανονικά μέχρι που πατήθηκε το κουμπί για το φως της βελόνας και νέκρωσε. Το ανοίγω και διαπιστώνω οτι το καλώδιο που δινει ρεύμα στο λαμπάκι ειχει κοπεί και ακουμπούσε σε μέταλλο. Το διορθώνω αυτό και ψαχνω το κύκλωμα. Βρίσκω το Q2 η το Q3 (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως)  βραχυκυκλωμένo οποίο και αλλάζω με ίδιο μια και είχα. Το δοκιμάζω για 5-10 λεπτά όλα καλά τα πάντα και το δίνω στον φίλο μου .Μου το ξανά φέρνει γιατί αυτή την φορά κάνει κάτι παράξενο. Απ ότι μου είπε μετά από 1 ώρα περιπου συνεχούς λειτουργίας άρχισε να ανεβοκατεβάζει στροφές, κάτι σαν να έπαιζες δηλαδή με το ποτενσιόμετρο.

Το ανοίγω ξανα. Αυτή την φορά ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένα και τα 2 Q 2-3. Έχω ψάξει όλη την πλακέτα και δεν εχω βρει πουθενά ζημιά.

Για δώστε καμιά γνώμη βρε παιδιά....

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Aw9...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## klik

Μέτρησε τις αντιστάσεις πόλωσης στα q2,3 που καθορίζουν την τάση σταθεροποίησης. Πιθανότατα κάποιες τιμές να έχουν αλλοιωθεί. Το Q1 με τόση ταλαιπωρια είναι εντάξει;

----------


## apilot

Εγώ θα έλεγα να μετρήσεις τάσεις γύρω από τα Q 2,3 αν είναι σωστές.
Μετά έλεγξε και τους πυκνωτές C1,2,3 και την ζένερ D2.

----------


## dimitris_p

Οκ κανω μετρησεις και επανερχομαι.

----------


## dimitris_p

Λοιπων εχω μετρήσει τα παντα γυρω απο τα q 1-2-3. Ξεκολιμενα απο την πλακέτα στον αερα και ειναι ολα οκ αντιστάσεις - πυκνωτές.Το q1 στον αερα και αυτο ειναι οκ. Πριν λιγο προσεξα οτι τα q 2-3 δεν ειναι αυτα που αναφερει το manual.Πανω ειχε τα c945. Σκέφτομαι να βαλω τα σωστά αν τα βρω δηλαδη 2sd637 και να αλλάξω προληπτικά και το q1. Tι λετε?

----------


## dimitris_p

Το πρόβλημα το έλυσα τελικά.Ηταν στο καλώδιο που εχει το λαμπάκι που ειναι για την βελόνα.Εβαλα καινούργιο λαμπάκι και όλα οκ.

----------

mikemtb73 (26-03-18)

----------

